# Any easy rabbit recipes?



## rabbitman (Jul 6, 2011)

I have way to many rabbits and I am going to try and butcher some and cook them up. What are easy tasty recipes?


----------



## bucknercrestfarm (Jul 6, 2011)

My fav is to heat oven to 400 then heat some olive oil in a pan on stove top add shallots and rosemary then in a bakeing dish lay out peaces of rabbit and once shallots are browned spoon on top  then cook till done turning every 10 min salr peper to taste!


----------



## terri9630 (Jul 6, 2011)

My kids love fried rabbit.  We have also made chicken & rabbit-n-dumplings. (one of each in the pot). Grilled rabbit was a close favorite.


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (Jul 7, 2011)

My favorite recipe is sooo good, but kinda takes away the nutrition of eating rabbit, lol.  Wrap pieces in maple bacon, bone in, bone out, it doesn't matter.  I get the pan flaming hot and sear on both sides (gets the bacon nice and crispy)  then, turn to medium low, cover and simmer 20 min.  Flip.  Cover and simmer another 15 or 20.

Yummy!  Guess I'll be having that tonight!


----------



## dewey (Jul 7, 2011)

Any favorite recipes that you like with chicken or most pork dishes work great for rabbit!   Mmmmm, bacon wrapped is delicious, too!  Rabbit's so healthy that bacon needs to be included in the diet. 

These are some easy ones we like...

BBQ rabbit -- simmer meat until tender in a pot of seasoned water (garlic, salt, pepper, onions, celery, carrot, or any herbs you like), remove meat from bone, shred it, mix with favorite bbq sauce.  (Pressure cookers or crockpots are nice for summer time.)    

Crockpot rabbit (brown the meat first if desired) -- put chunked onion on bottom of crockpot, add seasoned meat on top & 1/4-1/2 cup water, cook until meat is tender.  

Pressure cooker rabbit -- vertically stack large chunked potatoes, carrots, onions, and meat (seasoned as desired) side by side in separate stacks in pc, add 1 cup water or broth, cook under pressure for 10 minutes or as recommended by your pc guide.

Just browned in a skillet with onion and garlic then braised until tender in seasoned liquid is one of my favorites.  Great alone with sides, or served over noodles or rice with the broth thickened.


----------



## justin (Jul 8, 2011)

If you have a lot of them to cook up I would do a crock pot and make stew. Invite some friends over.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Jul 9, 2011)

I like using "Shake and Bake" for chicken  mix. 
Coating it helps keep moist.

Have a good day!


----------



## rabbitman (Jul 9, 2011)

Ok thank you everybody I have enough rabbits to buthcer I can try all of them. I just don't know if I can go through with butchering them  haha


----------

